# wait is killing me..=[



## frost (May 23, 2011)

anyone else got deposits on a b/w? i reserved a pair.almost got my cage done just need to put the front on and stain and stuff.wont take long.

im hopeful to get that call/email that there ready to come home.=D


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 23, 2011)

i have a deposit down on a b/w female in i cant wait for her to come!!!!


----------



## slideaboot (May 23, 2011)

You're getting MORE animals, Frost? Jesus...you got a zoo over there or what?


----------



## turtlepunk (May 23, 2011)

I have a deposit on an extreme. the wait is KILLLLLIIIIINNG meeeeeeeeee!! aaaggghhhh


----------



## roastedspleen (May 23, 2011)

im dying of old age waiting ( or at least it feels like it ). reserved a black nose


----------



## Riplee (May 23, 2011)

*[size=x-large]My tegu eggs should hatch out in this weekend. 

Wait is killing me too. LoL[/size]*


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 23, 2011)

_Lol,... get use to it  there's always anticipation for Bobbys clutches. Whether you have one reserved or not. 

I don't,... but I can't wait to see pics of the new babies ._


----------



## Maro1 (May 23, 2011)

I am getting an extreme and a b&w. Can't wait. Working on my outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 23, 2011)

Same here, although I've been waiting for quite sometime (almost half a yr now since i made my deposit)..... Things seem to be going really slow now, really killing me. I even went ahead and set my tank up already.... But nothing is going to be more painful than the wait for them to be shipped out after hatching...


----------



## Riplee (May 23, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> Same here, although I've been waiting for quite sometime (almost half a yr now since i made my deposit)..... Things seem to be going really slow now, really killing me. I even went ahead and set my tank up already.... But nothing is going to be more painful than the wait for them to be shipped out after hatching...



lol I am setting up two tanks for males and females...


----------



## frost (May 23, 2011)

wow lots of people are getting tegus. haha slide no i dont have that many animals.me personally i have a bluetongue skink, rough neck(unless james or someone buys it), and a ball python. its my fiance that had the bulk of em. two blues, 3 sugar gliders, two oxolotl, frilled dragon, 3 geccos.various types.....and a water dragon. its no wonder why my blood pressure it through the roof sometimes..>.> 

i cant wait to see everyones babys tho. i had a tegu before but it died on me.=[ it was the whitest one iv seen in while too.i was very upset when it died. onece the tegus hatch dont we have to wait a week or so before he ships?


----------



## jerobi2k (May 31, 2011)

lol, its awsome you guys have been waiting so long, I placed a deposit on another b/W last night and its all Ive been thinking about since two days before I even put in the deposit.. I would have surely been looking at a empty enclosure for the last half year, if I was some of you! cant wait to see all the pics, so glad I found this Forum its fantastic!


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 31, 2011)

already paid off my extreme tegu and today i will probably pay of my AA. The wait is killing me too! GAH @[email protected] I just want to see my little baby boys already lol


----------



## Riplee (May 31, 2011)

61 days. tegu still in the eggs~!!


Riplee said:


> 61 days. tegu still in the eggs~!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 31, 2011)

_ I was just looking for an update on those babies Riplee. 
 But I was expecting pics of babies,.. well, any day now. _


----------



## frost (May 31, 2011)

anyone have any info on bobbys tegus?


----------



## hanniebann (Jun 1, 2011)

nope, trying to search for any info right now, lol. Last we heard was that he had some eggs laid almost a month ago right?


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 1, 2011)

hanniebann said:


> nope, trying to search for any info right now, lol. Last we heard was that he had some eggs laid almost a month ago right?



Yup, I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## kuroangales (Jun 1, 2011)

I reserved a B+W female half a year ago myself. If anybody gets information, please post!


----------



## entropy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hehe, I'm waiting on a red, and they haven't even mated yet


----------



## frost (Jun 2, 2011)

o that sucks... i wanted a red but could only afford the b/w's


----------



## kuroangales (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump. Any news?
:huh:


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 18, 2011)

omg its killin me i tryed to email bobby yesterday to see if i could pay the other 75 nut still no email so soon guys soo soonD a male b&w coming soon


----------



## reptastic (Jun 18, 2011)

The eggs should start hatching around next week i would imagine, i got a b/w tegu in '09 that hatched 6/28/2009 and my b/w from last year hatched 6/25/2010 ( first clutch to hatch), so i would guess this season should be no different, the giants usually hatch the 1st week of july followed by the reds, the clutch that was last laid were the all americans they are always last usually hatching in august, hope this helps


----------



## kuroangales (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info 
After seeing your animals, I'm dying to get my (hopefully) high white b+w female


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 18, 2011)

kuroangales said:


> Bump. Any news?
> :huh:



Hear they are due to hatch after/on the 23rd of this month. Then from there its about a 2 or 3 week wait, then TEGU TIME! 

Riple any pictures? Yours hatched out right?

Anyone else set up the enclosure for the tegu already?


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 18, 2011)

OMG I CANT FREAKIN WAIT!!!! I GET MORE EXCITED EACH DAY!!! =D


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 18, 2011)

I want to see pics of the extreme babies hatched already  the anticipation is killing me!!


----------



## chr0nus (Jun 19, 2011)

set my cage up last week, cant wait for the little guy to get here


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Jun 24, 2011)

Bump! We're all over it haha


----------



## kuroangales (Jun 24, 2011)

Seeing people reply keeps getting me excited


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 24, 2011)

3 weeks?..... this will suck


----------



## hanniebann (Jun 24, 2011)

Well we get the last $75 bill from paypal the day the babies hatch right?? I seriously check my email 5 times a day right now. haha... So glad my enclosure is done  can't wait to spoil the little guy to pieces!! By the way, where can I get this cod liver oil that everyone is talking about adding to their food?


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jun 25, 2011)

hanniebann said:


> Well we get the last $75 bill from paypal the day the babies hatch right?? I seriously check my email 5 times a day right now. haha... So glad my enclosure is done  can't wait to spoil the little guy to pieces!! By the way, where can I get this cod liver oil that everyone is talking about adding to their food?


*
Depending on where you live, your local drugstore should carry it. It will usually run $9/10 bucks a bottle. If you try to go to a local health food shop be prepared to pay up to $30.00 bucks. I purchased mine at Walgreens, but I bet Walmart may carry it as well. *


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2011)

I get mines from walmart, i use the capsules and puncture them and squeeze it over the food, its like $3 at the walmart i worked at


----------



## montana (Jun 25, 2011)

Make sure you get the unflavored kind ..[many come in orange, cherry,ect ]


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jun 25, 2011)

*I prefer the liquid, as its easier to mix the right amount of oil to turkey. But I am sure Walmart would be cheaper. Will have to try them next I need to buy it.*


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jun 25, 2011)

*Was wondering if anyone heard about hatchlings yet??? Seems like I am watching the clock/calendar alot more lately, lol.*:huh:


----------



## kuroangales (Jun 25, 2011)

You are not alone.  Talk to us Bobby!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jun 25, 2011)

hahaha i here you this is my first tegu im getting and im very anxious i emailed Bobby Hill many times and i even think im annoying him with questions haha so i joined on here to get updates with out having to email and annoy him. I hope they hatch within the next 2 days and lets us know


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 25, 2011)

I personally wnated a high red very badly. like 4 of them : /


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 25, 2011)

4 of them?
thats a lot of tegus


----------



## frost (Jun 25, 2011)

hmm i havent emailed bobby at all i think.lol im just waiting on that email or call from him.and i figured if there was any news i would hear about it on here. =]


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 25, 2011)

maybe i'll call him tomorrow and see


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2011)

I can assure you guys, they will be hatching anyway now(well the b/w will) , the first clutch hatched last year on today , I know you guys Cant wait just watch the forums he always post here first


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jun 25, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> maybe i'll call him tomorrow and see



if you do let us know what the news is


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 25, 2011)

i will make sure if i find anything out that i can share the info with you guys


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 26, 2011)

Think the wait is killing us all lol. Cannot wait to get my gu, need to go get some fieldstones from a garden center or one of the large lowes/ home depot type places. Have the cage ready to go, getting the substrate and bulbs, so his home will be ready for him when he gets here,although most of the time I imagine I will just let him roam around and let him go in his cage to warm up, or just getting another bulb with a stand for him.


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jun 26, 2011)

*I just received an email from Bobby today (I emailed him the other day), the Argentine B&W's are still cooking, lol, but should be any day for hatchlings.....anticipation for sure!!!*


----------



## xocrieox (Jun 27, 2011)

Extremes are hatching will be shipping out in three week I can't wait


----------



## reptastic (Jun 27, 2011)

Wait the extremes hatched out before the b/w's


----------



## xocrieox (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got the email a little while ago


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 27, 2011)

OMG YESSSS!!! CANT WAIT FOR MY EXTREME!!!!! THANKS FOR THE UPDATE XOCRIEOX!!


----------



## xocrieox (Jun 27, 2011)

No problem but we still gotta wait like 3 weeks ....but it will be worth it


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jun 27, 2011)

ugh im like a little kid here lol


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

WHEN ARE THEY B&W GUNNA POP(( I WANT MINE BABY BOY SOO BADDDDD


----------



## montana (Jun 27, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> im dying of old age waiting ( or at least it feels like it ). reserved a black nose





Bob sent me a black nose last year [thinking I wouldn`t know the difference. I didn`t] 

He is way cool now dark but translucent [like a pair of sunglasses] on the nose and face ...


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jun 28, 2011)

has anyone talked to bobby about the eggs yet?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes I received an email from bobby saying great news the extremes have hatched and another email asking for the remaining balance... and now the wait becomes more intense lol


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jun 28, 2011)

does anyone know if the B&W are hatched yet?


----------



## Brandon7777 (Jun 29, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Yes I received an email from bobby saying great news the extremes have hatched and another email asking for the remaining balance... and now the wait becomes more intense lol



Still waiting on my email for the rest of the deposit  But knowing that they've hatched is great news!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2011)

Brandon7777 said:


> kellen.watkins said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I received an email from bobby saying great news the extremes have hatched and another email asking for the remaining balance... and now the wait becomes more intense lol
> ...



You got it.  Everyone that ordered a giant should have gotten an email now. The normals should start in a week or so, never fear, lol.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

Ahh congrats to everyone with a giant. Hope my B&w is ready soon ... Good thing i have all my little critters to keep me occupied, i almost forgot how much hatchlings can eat! my Leos and Beardies are just destroying all in site lol..


----------



## frost (Jun 29, 2011)

ahh the wait is killing me...i hope they are shiped out the week of the 4th.i have to watch the house for my parents that week.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2011)

They will not ship until they are three weeks old.


----------



## frost (Jun 29, 2011)

o good.=]


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jun 30, 2011)

oh thats cool only 3 weeks to wait after they hatch!!
i thought i remembered seeing 6 weeks some where lol. 3 weeks will be a much easier wait


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jun 30, 2011)

im still waiting for my B&W to hatch hope its in the next couple of days


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bobby, can you give us a list of the Extreme pairings from this year? Or will we find out the parents when they ship? Can't wait for my little guy to arrive!


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^ I second that! =)


----------



## TeguMan82 (Jul 1, 2011)

I got a deposit down on a b&w and just waiting to get the email that it hatched cant wait.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 1, 2011)

TeguMan82 said:


> I got a deposit down on a b&w and just waiting to get the email that it hatched cant wait.



yeah same here i did it like 2 weeks ago now im anxiously awaiting for the news of the b&ws to hatch hahaha


----------



## Austinkidd (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone have any recent updates on the regular Black and Whites and when they will be expected to hatch? The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 5, 2011)

nah i havent heard anything its a bit annoying though cause they were supposed to hatch already thats what booby said in an email


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 5, 2011)

As I know bobby said they are suppose to hatch in the beginning of July I think he told me that not sure. He doesn't now the date he can just wait to let them get health to POP out  I'm soooooooo exciting everytime my phone rings I hopes its a email from bobby lol


----------



## reptastic (Jul 5, 2011)

I think they had a late start this season, the b/w's are due to start hatching this week, but their are quite a few clutches and depending on when they were laid could be hatching all month, dont worry they will be here before you know it


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 6, 2011)

ok anyone here get any news about the B&Ws? im sorry im just wicked anxious for them and they were supposed to hatch last week. i hope all is well im sure it is. but if u here any news please let us know. thanks


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty busy time for Bobby but he usually gets some pictures of the hatchlings up here soon after they start popping outta them eggs. I know it's hard but the wait is well worth it once your baby GU arrives.


----------



## kuroangales (Jul 10, 2011)

The B+W's hatched last week. I got my email today for the rest of my money. I hope others get their emails as well.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 10, 2011)

really? damn i didnt know i havent heard a thing! lol hes prob got a ton of emails to send anyways so


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 10, 2011)

did the b&w really hatch allready?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 10, 2011)

They hatched last week. Two weeks and they get shipped.


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (Jul 10, 2011)

i didn't get a email yet


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 10, 2011)

I never got a email maybe cus I allready paid it off u serious 2 more weeks? Don't lie ur gettin me beyond excited lol


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh yeah. We are giddy about it.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 10, 2011)

When I put the deposit down on my B&W from vanyard I was told the rest of the money was due when they hatched and that I would get the lizzard 3 weeks afterwards.

If the lizzard is gonna be here in two weeks it would be nice to know before hand so I know how much more time I have to complete the enclosure.

Didnt the extremes hatch last week?


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 10, 2011)

the extremes hatched on june 26th i think..


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 10, 2011)

fisheric said:


> When I put the deposit down on my B&W from vanyard I was told the rest of the money was due when they hatched and that I would get the lizzard 3 weeks afterwards.
> 
> If the lizzard is gonna be here in two weeks it would be nice to know before hand so I know how much more time I have to complete the enclosure.
> 
> Didnt the extremes hatch last week?



Did you contact bobby before you made the deposit?


----------



## fisheric (Jul 10, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> fisheric said:
> 
> 
> > When I put the deposit down on my B&W from vanyard I was told the rest of the money was due when they hatched and that I would get the lizzard 3 weeks afterwards.
> ...



Yes, followed his instruction that he gave me over the phone. Then he sent me a paypal invoice.

I have been keeping an eye on this thread daily plus my email account so I will know. I will contact him in the next couple days if I dont hear anything.


----------



## chr0nus (Jul 10, 2011)

yey just got my email too. 2 more weeks!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 10, 2011)

I heard that not all the clutch's have hatched yet. So it might be awhile longer for some.


----------



## Vince (Jul 10, 2011)

I didn't get on Bobby's books until early June with my deposit, so I figure I'll be getting one from one of the later clutches hatching. But glad to know they're starting to hatch and people are getting emails.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 10, 2011)

I put down my deposit in late November,i paid my full deposit already so i figure Bobby will just email me when they are ready to ship out. Glad to here they hatched and will be getting shipped soon.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome cant wait to see those pics.....congrats eveyone!!


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jul 11, 2011)

great news some hatched!!!
im too damn excited waiting for my baby to come lol.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 11, 2011)

how do you now some hatched? are all them out now?


----------



## kuroangales (Jul 11, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> how do you now some hatched? are all them out now?



I got the email from Bobby telling me they hatched when he requested my payment on Sunday.


----------



## Austinkidd (Jul 11, 2011)

I cant wait for my final deposit email. Hopefully i get it soon. So glad some hatched!!


----------



## hanniebann (Jul 11, 2011)

Awww so lucky!!! I put my deposit down in April, is that really late? Or is that a middle-of-the-field time?


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 11, 2011)

yeah Im not gonna lie im pretty freakin excited as well, I dont remember what date it was I put my deposit down but I know it was much later then alot of people on this site. Im sure its only a matter of time now before we all get notified, cant wait to fill this empty enclosure


----------



## frost (Jul 11, 2011)

nice to see the b/w's hatched wonder when im going to get my email.


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jul 14, 2011)

anyone hear anything else?
im still waiting on an email.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 14, 2011)

No I have not heard anything, has anyone heard anything about the extreme giants, I assume he's gonna start shipping next week but has anyone heard about what pairings he has this year? And does anyone know if he ships 3 weeks from when he sent the email or from when the clutches were born? And one more thing I was wondering if anyone has a lot of experience with beardies could pm me I have a bit of a situation on my hand thank you


----------



## fisheric (Jul 14, 2011)

I sent an email this morning asking for an update. Ill post any news.


----------



## Vince (Jul 14, 2011)

fisheric said:


> I sent an email this morning asking for an update. Ill post any news.


Please let us know what you hear!


----------



## MissMooRaw (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anyone else received a phone call from Bobby about loosing a lot of his black and whites? He called me at 11:30 today and told me that most of the eggs had cracked before hatching. He thinks it was caused by the water in his area having some different chlorine and fluoride mix added to it.

He told me that everyone that reserved their baby before march was priority and that he wouldn't have enough eggs for the rest of us that reserved one later than that. I was given the options to get a refund, wait til next year or add my reservation to an all american, which he said he had 23 spots left on, 22 now unless some others switched.

I'm not sure how many people he managed to contact about this, I have noticed a lot of people selling their reservations today. Not sure if this is the reason though. 

Sorry for the bad news, I gave Bobby my condolences on loosing his babies.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 14, 2011)

Now thats bad news. Poor tegus.


----------



## Vince (Jul 15, 2011)

Bad news indeed. Hate it for Bobby, and my fiance has been itching to get our B&W :-(


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jul 15, 2011)

this is horrible!!
did he charge you the difference when you switched to an all american?


----------



## MissMooRaw (Jul 15, 2011)

HPIZZLE said:


> this is horrible!!
> did he charge you the difference when you switched to an all american?


Well He added my 75 to it and asked for 75 more, so when she hatches I owe the half of the 350 that is left over.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh man thats terrible, ill give him a call later, i know he must be devastated


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 15, 2011)

Omg that's insane,really feel sorry for everyone who cannot get a tegu now,Bobby and most of all the Tegu's that did not make it. Really bad news!

On another thread i read it was about 800 he lost, is that true?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2011)

I dont think 800 is true, he only hatches out a lil over 800 tegus a year(last year was 856 i belive)


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

He told me he had 800 eggs go bad and 120 something hatch he called me and told me he q was hoping for around 1000 he said this year. Anyone selling a early one pm me.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 15, 2011)

reptastic said:


> I dont think 800 is true, he only hatches out a lil over 800 tegus a year(last year was 856 i belive)






adam1120 said:


> He told me he had 800 eggs go bad and 120 something hatch he called me and told me he q was hoping for around 1000 he said this year. Anyone selling a early one pm me.




Confusing but okay. Hopefully Bobby fills in the details,i made my deposit in late November though and haven't got any calls about a refund so i should be good.


----------



## xspyderhalo2 (Jul 15, 2011)

if anyone is interested in selling there hatchling let me know, i was one of the people that wasnt able to get one due to the eggs, thanks let me know!


----------



## slughunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if the black noses survived?

The person we should really feel sorry about is bobby. That's a lot of cash he's not going to have this year.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2011)

Adam your not getting a teguwow i didnt kno he was hatching so many this year, i dont thinks its the money, i feel bad for bobby because he loves his tegu's dearly and those who wont be able to get a tegu, if it was about the money i wouldnt have my 2 tegus today, just wish there was something we could doAdam your not getting a teguwow i didnt kno he was hatching so many this year, i dont thinks its the money, i feel bad for bobby because he loves his tegu's dearly and those who wont be able to get a tegu, if it was about the money i wouldnt have my 2 tegus today, just wish there was something we could do


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry to those who won't be getting one this year and to bobby, thats a lot of work that he won't be able to benefit from. Keep your eyes open on other sites as well, there are a few other websites and forums where people have varnyard deposits or older tegus for sale.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

yup reptastic no tegu for me its sucks i got my refund but ima try and save money for a AA but need the money first before i need to put the deposit down dont wanna put 175 down and cant get other 175. if not ill probly be look for a blue soon cus now the AA only got like 17 spots left if not gotta wait anothe year for a b&W.. might get one from local pet shop if they can get a pic of mom and dad and the baby they gunna send me. if not lookin for a blue baby.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2011)

That suck big time, Have you tried angelrose She has some nice babies that hatched about a month ago and she has pics of the mom and dad


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea I emailed them no response yet hopefully soon tho. This is really a buzz kill (


----------



## Hippo (Jul 15, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> yup reptastic no tegu for me its sucks i got my refund but ima try and save money for a AA but need the money first before i need to put the deposit down dont wanna put 175 down and cant get other 175. if not ill probly be look for a blue soon cus now the AA only got like 17 spots left if not gotta wait anothe year for a b&W.. might get one from local pet shop if they can get a pic of mom and dad and the baby they gunna send me. if not lookin for a blue baby.



what was the date you put your deposit down?


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

Idk around late march I think not too tho


----------



## Hippo (Jul 15, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> Idk around late march I think not too tho



oh damn i put mine around late march too so i hope i get mine but i havent got an email or been notified?... damn this is really getting me nervous i want so much


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lucky for u I really want a varynard tegu but I might be gettin a blue if I can find baby hatching.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone know if the babies are affected like the eggs?


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing too.


----------



## MissJillian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I haven't gotten a call or email from Bobby yet, so I assumed mine is alright. I sent him an email saying that I can wait a year and to give mine to someone else, no need to be selfish for one of these gorgeous babies.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll take ur if urs is okay and u don't want it miss jillian 

aand ill pay too lol I lost my baby in this tragic accident


----------



## MissJillian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if mine survived yet, so I'm going to wait for a reply email. I don't want to go selling a tegu I don't have. 

If mine made it, I asked for a b&w female. Her parents are Roy and Sky.

I'll pm you if I hear anything else.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

That's who my parent were suppose to be and thank u  when did u put ur deposit down?


----------



## MissJillian (Jul 15, 2011)

I put mine down on March 13th. Do you think that was early enough?


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 15, 2011)

Not sure a few weeks before I put mine down I put mine around late march like 29 I think I hope ur is early enough


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 17, 2011)

As for the loss on my eggs, they did not crack, they crashed in the last week of incubation, they changed our water here from Chlorine to Chlorine dioxide, also they added fluoride. They claim that Chlorine dioxide is completely safe for humans, but nothing is said about animals, I lost over 800 eggs. Next season I will be using spring water, so I will know that the water is just pure water.

As for anyone else, if you made a deposit on a *Normal* and I have not contacted you, please contact me.

And please guys, lets not start any rumors here without knowing the facts. There are Extremes being shipped tomorrow, I will be contacting people today about shipping Extremes. The NORMALS are not three weeks old and will not be shipping tomorrow.

Also, Varnyard Herps Inc is not going anywhere, I have been in the reptiles for over 30 years, this sure is not going to stop me.


----------



## Vince (Jul 17, 2011)

I spoke with Bobby Friday a few hours after word hit the board about the normals. Since I had a deposit late in the season, I waited a few hours to see if anything was posted or I was going to receive and email before I contacted Bobby. After about 5 hours, I went ahead and shot Bobby and email. With potentially about 800 people to call, I'm certainly not surprised that I hadn't heard from him yet. That's a lot of calls to make.

Within 30 minutes of my email going out my phone was ringing with Bobby calling me. I wanted to wait until Bobby posted himself before I said anything about the call.

I can tell from my conversation with him that Bobby cares about his animals, about his customers, and about his reputation as a breeder and businessman. I got the impression from talking to him that he's the sort of guy that a promise and a handshake is all the contract he needs. I like doing business with that sort of man.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 17, 2011)

my sitiuation was exactly what Vince has stated above, well said. nothing but the most respect for Bobby and how he handled the situation.


----------



## frost (Jul 17, 2011)

im getting my extreme.=]


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 17, 2011)

frost said:


> im getting my extreme.=]


----------



## reptastic (Jul 17, 2011)

i been doing business with bobby for a lil over 2 years now, and i can tell you this, you will not find many people like him, when i got my first tegu from him i was a bit nervous about certain thing i could call bobby and discuss anything about my tegu, last year after my house burned down and i lost my 4 tegus bobby himself called me and told me dont worry about the remaining deposit on the 2 tegus waiting to hatch, that was almost $300, im very thankful to bobby and will always do business with him, it dont get any better


----------



## tresh (Jul 17, 2011)

This is so sad! I can't believe so many were lost because of bad water. That's horrible. 

Does anyone know if the water contamination will affect the few hatchlings there are? Myself and my husband have already confirmed that yes, we are getting one of the hatchlings, but I wanted to find out if it could have long-lasting effects on the health of the lizard. We're not worried about having a special needs lizard if it does have any sort of disorders from this, but we want to find out if the baby lizard will be okay.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 18, 2011)

Spoke with Bobby this morning on the phone, My extreme is being shipped today!!! Its been a LONG wait! ;o) I feel horrible for him and all the B&Ws that didn't make it, as well as all the people who lost their babies. When you talk to Bobby, you can hear the integrity in his voice. This year may have been a set back, but no one should be angry or judging. I'm sure I will be doing business with him again next year! (I REALLY want an AA but they were gone already when I tried this year.)


----------



## AvaHal12 (Jul 25, 2011)

I needed to tell my boss two hours ago if I am taking July 26th, 27th or the 28th off from work to be home for my B&W tegu. Has anyone gotten a message today from Bobby or the USPS?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 25, 2011)

AvaHal12 said:


> I needed to tell my boss two hours ago if I am taking July 26th, 27th or the 28th off from work to be home for my B&W tegu. Has anyone gotten a message today from Bobby or the USPS?



Nope.


----------



## chr0nus (Jul 25, 2011)

he contacted me sunday he was gonna ship today but its to hot here in central fl so were waiting till hopefully wednesday


----------



## kuroangales (Jul 25, 2011)

I got a call from Bobby confirming shipping for today, but I haven't get the tracking number yet....:huh:


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 25, 2011)

kuroangales said:


> I got a call from Bobby confirming shipping for today, but I haven't get the tracking number yet....:huh:



lucky you!


----------



## AvaHal12 (Jul 25, 2011)

I spoke with Bobby today... He will ship to South Florida once it cools down a bit. I hope that doesn't mean I will get my tegu in October! :-(


----------



## kuroangales (Jul 25, 2011)

Had a great conversation on the phone with Bobby.  Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------

